# The Bell Tree Turns 12!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2016)

The Bell Tree has now been open for twelve years!  Back in 2004, I never could have guessed that the forum would still be running after a dozen years, or that it would grow to be the largest Animal Crossing forum on the internet.  A time before YouTube, Reddit, and Facebook, the internet has changed a lot since we opened back then.  Many forums struggled to stay active as online communities started to centralize around these large social networks.  However, TBT continues to run strong over all these years and has been adopted as an online home for many different people, including myself. It would not have been possible without all of our staff and members helping to keep this community going.  To everyone, thank you!

It's quite fitting for the forum to turn twelve during our TBT's 12 Days of Christmas event!  In celebration, you can get a raffle ticket from the advent calendar which gives you a chance to win the Special Snowflake collectible.  We'll also be selling the Tasty Cake collectible at a discounted 12 bells each.

We hope you enjoy the rest of our celebrations and the last of our 2016 goings-on.  This year has been another great one in TBT's history and we hope 2017 is as well!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 19, 2016)

Yay! Happy birthday, TBT! I wish I was here at 2004 to see you when you first started


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 19, 2016)

preach Jeremy preach

I've only been here for less than a year, but hope to stay for more to come c:
Everyone is so nice and friendly <3


----------



## cornimer (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday TBT! Wow, I never realized this site is older than YouTube :O The fact that it's still so popular speaks to what a great site it is!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Venoxious (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Bell Tree! I never knew that Bell Tree was here this long! I'm 13 now so when Bell Tree started, I was only 1 year old. Time is such a strange thing!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2016)

happy birthday The Bell Tree Forums!

(will there be chocolate cake restocks in the shop again this year like there were last year?...)


----------



## Bowie (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember being on in 2009 under a different name (can't remember what it was now), and Jake and I added each other. Oh, and I also remember your bloody dreadful grammar, Jeremy.


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2016)

happy birthday tbt!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday, you ancient thing! Thanks a bunch staff for taking such good care of this oldie of a forum. I _am_ guessing this is much in forum years? What an, er, active senior. May you hang in there for many more years to come..!


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday, best wishes to all the staff, and happy holidays.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 19, 2016)

That's amazing, I've been here since release day of ACNL in EU.
I've had hiatuses, but never forgot about the forums.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday Bell Tree! Glad to have spent 3 years with you ;P


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2016)

soon tbt will be an angsty teen


----------



## Trundle (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday TBT! Weird to think I've been here for nearly half of that. I still consider myself the new guy around Tom.


----------



## vel (Dec 19, 2016)

12 years too long pfft it twas joke this place is gr8 i swear


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2016)

At last now I can tell the whole forum "shut up you're 12"


----------



## Senni (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday to the bell tree! I'm so glad this forum is here, learned a lot about ACNL these past few days and got a bunch of cute villagers!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 19, 2016)

That's a long time for a forum to stick around, congrats! I'm really glad I joined in time to see this, here's to many more years of activity for TBT.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday tbt
This forum has been the greatest and it will stay active as future comes


----------



## Tensu (Dec 19, 2016)

#oneyearcloser2death


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 19, 2016)

I just noticed, as I was looking through this site's "stats" that there are 420 guests online! I guess a lot of people showed up to the birthday party.


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2016)

Is this when puberty hits?


----------



## Chicha (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, TBT <3

That's an awesome feat, you all should be proud!


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy day of birth, website. 

You do good work, staff.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy 12th Birthday, TBT! I've been here for quite 3 years. And it was totally worth it. Look around me.

(Why do I feel like you can access something you weren't supposed to on here unless your account is 3 years old? Then again, I may be thinking of the Old Abandoned Attic on Neopets...)


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday! I only wish I knew about this site earlier. But, at least I'm here now to celebrate!


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday TBT! Thanks for all your work staff


----------



## N a t (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday to TBT! Unfortunately I've been busy today and will be tomorrow as well, but I wanted to drop by just to say that I'm so glad to have found these forums. The staff are fantastic, and I hope to continue being an active member of this community for some time to come. Thank you, the current staff, gor everything you've done and will do to make this forum a wonderful place to hang out! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And of course thank you for the raffles LOL


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday, TBT! :-D


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy birthday TBT! ❤ Thank you to the staff for all your hard work and dedication, and thank you to the community for being so wonderful


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 20, 2016)

That's awesome. Congratulations and Happy birthday! <3


----------



## Venn (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Araie (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy (late) birthday, Bell Tree; to the many years to come.


----------



## lopey (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday Bell Tree!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday to one of my favorite forums! Here's to many more years!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy belated birthday TBT!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy 2 Days Late, Bell Tree!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 21, 2016)

Ugh, TBT is entering the angsty teen age.
Let's hope it doesn't become emo.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday TBT! This birthday is lit!


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

wow the bell tree is as old as me


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 22, 2016)

Congrats TBT!!! Happy birthday to my fav site EVER!!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 23, 2016)

12!! OMG...Remember our 10th Birthday Celebration?! Geez, time flies!


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 24, 2016)

I should have came on this site 12 years ago! (I was a baby then, but whatever)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2016)

ahah im only a few months older than tbt ;v:


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey Jubs, where's our popper????


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jubs, where's our popper????



We had to throw em out, expired poppers turn into great explosives.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jubs, where's our popper????



you can make a candy cane into a popper if you try hard enough


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2017)

Justin said:


> you can make a candy cane into a popper if you try hard enough



what's that supposed to mean lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 1, 2017)

I should have joined 12 years ago.... oh wait I would have been a crying baby then haha


----------



## Horus (Jan 1, 2017)

Sej said:


> what's that supposed to mean lol



If you delete your candy cane it becomes a popper


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2017)

Horus said:


> If you delete your candy cane it becomes a popper



no


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 1, 2017)

Justin said:


> you can make a candy cane into a popper if you try hard enough



Lmao!!! Nice Jubs! You know me. I prob could!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> We had to throw em out, expired poppers turn into great explosives.



Haaaaaaa!!!!!! So true!!!!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 1, 2017)

It's your fault for hyping the party poppers. If you don't hype them, then the mods will have restocked them in the next 22 years at least. The more you ask, the less you get ;p


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2017)

wait tbt is now the same age as those kids on my bus that think that they're the coolest thing in the world?
not like i was that when i joined or anything


----------

